# C&C Generäle Stunde Null Problem



## Toast mit Mett (10. Oktober 2010)

*C&C Generäle Stunde Null Problem*

Hey,
habe seit neusten Win7 Ultimate 64bit und nun wollte Stunde Null zocken.
Es war schon ein Akt das Game zum Laufen zu bringen.
Nun startete  ich ein Gefecht.
Es explodieren alle Gebäude und verlor das Spiel.

Habe:
original Generäle und Stunde Null
original Key            

Eine Neuinstallation brachte leider keinen Erfolg.


----------



## longtom (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle Stunde Null Problem*

Ich weiß du hast das Original und den Key ,aber kann es sein das du das Spiel mit nem NoCD Crack startest ?


----------



## Toast mit Mett (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle Stunde Null Problem*

nö, starte mit CD.


----------



## Duke Nukem (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: C&C Generäle Stunde Null Problem*

Dann probiers mal andersrum


----------

